# Lynnhaven Flouder



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pat that's got to be the biggest RED X I've ever seen 

I would like to see the pic though, when you get a chance.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Here ya go...nice fish...


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

MAN That sure is a purdy one


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

nice fish, the colors look sweet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

You have showed exceptional knowledge, experience, & skill in a field of endeavor. 

Skunk


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

A sort of off topic question, but what kind of flounder is that? I've never understood the summer flounder, winter flounder, and southern flounder. I've seen ones like that with the spots all over, but most of the ones I've caught are just brown in color with a few darker spots here and there.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice fishy
I think the color may be based on what type of ground they are hanging about in. I got one last? year out of Brigands Bay down south that was nearly completely black. And tasty.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

basstardo said:


> A sort of off topic question, but what kind of flounder is that? I've never understood the summer flounder, winter flounder, and southern flounder. I've seen ones like that with the spots all over, but most of the ones I've caught are just brown in color with a few darker spots here and there.


Thats a Summer Flounder . Sometimes you can watch the spot fade to brown or the brown fill up with spots shortly after cathing them .. Like a Chameleon 

Last year at Ruddee I caught tons of them and when I would let them go they would sit on the sand in front of me for long periods of time .. Most were dark brown but when they hit that sand they changed to a lighter brown/tan and almost disappeared in 2 foot or less . I ended up tapping them with my rod tip to get them to go home 

The difference between Summer and Winter Flounder are that they face opposite ways .
Summer Flounder are a left facing flatfish while Winter Flounder face right ..
Dont know about Southerns , never caught one , YET !


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Doormat!


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks TreednNC for posting the pic. The flounder in the pic was caught up in shallow water on at the begining of an out going tide. The water was begining to rush threw the cuts in the marsh. It was caught on gulp shrimp 3" color- new penny. Had to fish up close to shore due to all the boats drifting threw the channel. It is the first keeper flounder landed in my kayak in over about 100 shorts. Lots of 18-1/2-18-3/4 although.

Pat:fishing:

P.S. Skunkape was down at chicks today and saw your new enterprise you should to good there. I would of bought but had lots of left overs from sat. cookout.


----------

